# info security form  stc/tbs 330-60



## happybikers (14 Aug 2010)

Hi,
I have to fill the stc/tbs 330-60 form before BMQ. I have a question about the section employer(I) . I have been unemployed for almost 2 years because I was a cycling athlete full time. Do I have to write this on the section employer? or I just write nothing.

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2010)

You write down "UNEMPLOYED".


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2010)

Read these topics:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12875/post-938898.html#msg938898

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31678/post-227370.html#msg227370

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1399/post-888612.html#msg888612

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34369/post-266352.html#msg266352

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23008/post-142701.html#msg142701

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38612/post-322102.html#msg322102

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49600/post-436707.html#msg436707

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40523/post-344765.html#msg344765


----------

